# Breeder's Food Mix?



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

The breeder I am getting my hedgehog from uses these cat food in their food mix...

*Purina Cat Chow - Complete Formula (blue bag): *Poultry by-product meal, corn meal, corn gluten meal, ground whole wheat, brewers rice...

*Wellnes - Healthy Weight*:
Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Rice, Ground Barley, Ground Rice...

*Natural Balance - Green Pea & Duck*:
Peas, Duck Meal, Duck, Canola Oil, Flaxseed...

Is this a good mix? I don't want to change it if I don't have to. If it is not good how can I improve it?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

CourtneyFaye said:


> The breeder I am getting my hedgehog from uses these cat food in their food mix...
> 
> *Purina Cat Chow - Complete Formula (blue bag): *Poultry by-product meal, corn meal, corn gluten meal, ground whole wheat, brewers rice...
> 
> ...


While some will immediately pick out the Purina Cat Chow, its not surprising to see, its the junk food in the mix it won't hurt to ween that out as its got fillers as its primary ingredients. With the other two it won't be a huge issue, but others are probably going to voice to remove it, its your choice 

I would just recommend to check the stools if they are green or runny its probably wellness it has in some hedgehogs proven to be too rich.


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> While some will immediately pick out the Purina Cat Chow, its not surprising to see, its the junk food in the mix it won't hurt to ween that out as its got fillers as its primary ingredients. With the other two it won't be a huge issue, but others are probably going to voice to remove it, its your choice
> 
> I would just recommend to check the stools if they are green or runny its probably wellness it has in some hedgehogs proven to be too rich.


Do you think it would be good to replace Purina with Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Dry Cat Food for Adult Cat. And if Wellness is bad replace it with Innova Low Fat Adult Dry Cat Food?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Get the food the breeder is feeding and leave it alone for a while. Give your hedgehog a chance to settle into its new home before you change his/her diet. At least the diet will be familiar to the hedgehog.

Should you change those? Some will be of the opinion yes, others will say its fine. If the hedgehog is doing well on them, and you like the foods, leave it alone. If you dislike the foods, change 1 food at a time. If I was to change 1, I would most likely change the Purina. But that is me.


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Kalandra said:


> Get the food the breeder is feeding and leave it alone for a while. Give your hedgehog a chance to settle into its new home before you change his/her diet. At least the diet will be familiar to the hedgehog.
> 
> Should you change those? Some will be of the opinion yes, others will say its fine. If the hedgehog is doing well on them, and you like the foods, leave it alone. If you dislike the foods, change 1 food at a time. If I was to change 1, I would most likely change the Purina. But that is me.


I agree. Purina was the one i disliked the most. I am also going to get some of the breeder's water and slowly switch that.

Awhile ago on this forum I read that it was good to have one "junk" food for your hedgie. Have you heard about this? Because if that is true I might keep the purina.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

You'll find mixed opinions when you talk about diet. It all depends on who you talk to. Some feel that having a junk food in the mix is important, others do not.

I personally do not have a junk food in my hedgehog food mix. My standard mix has Katz-n-floken, Innova Sr, and Fromm Mature Gold in it. I also feed insects, and fruits/vegetables daily as big part of the hedgehog's diet. Occasionally I will mix Felidae or an organic brand in. The only dietary problems I've encountered have been with hedgehogs that came to me as rescues. They were being fed junk foods.


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Is this a good food?

Halo Spot's Stew Grain Free Formula Hearty Chicken Recipe Cat Food

Ingredients:
Chicken, Eggs, Pea Protein, Vegetable Broth, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Whole Peas, Chicken Liver, Flax seed, Salmon Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Pea Fiber, Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Green Beans, Carrots, Blueberries, Alfalfa, Cranberries, Zucchini, Calcium Sulfate, DL- Methionine, Potassium Chloride, Taurine, Inulin, Salt, Vitamins (Folic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Choline Bitartrate, Niacin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin), Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Cobalt Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Magnesium Proteniate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium longum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum Fermentation Product

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (min.) 33.0%, Crude Fat (min.) 18.0%, Crude Fiber (max.) 6.5%, Moisture (max.) 10.0%, Ash (max.) 6.5%, Omega 6 Fatty Acids (min.*) 3.1%, Omega 3 Fatty Acids (min.*) .50%, Taurine (min.) 0.1%


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Its a little on the high side in fat, however I have used the food before with young hedgehogs and those that are overly active. They loved it. Its also a nice small size which is easier for them to crunch.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I just wanted to add that my hedgie has Nat Balance green pea & duck in her mix, and she likes it a lot. 

Also, while this might not have any affect on your hog, I've heard that Wellness is suspected to be too rich for some hedgies. I know it was for mine - she got really soft, icky stools when I started her on that, and now that she's weaned off it, her stool is back to normal. But if your little one is being raised on it and has healthy poops, I wouldn't worry at all.


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Kalandra said:


> Its a little on the high side in fat, however I have used the food before with young hedgehogs and those that are overly active. They loved it. Its also a nice small size which is easier for them to crunch.


THe hedgehog I am going to get will be 6 weeks old. Do you think it would be good if I had less of Halo and more of Innova in my mix to sort of balance it out?


----------

